# My irish setter is dying, question for you guys



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Clancy, my irish setter, is 11 years old. She's never been a very active dog but has slowed down a lot these past few years. She developed a 'yacking' cough this week, just a few times a day, and thursday stopped eating...so friday I took her to the vet. The chest x ray showed a very large mass in her chest, impinging on her trachea and esophagus. We are not going to aggressively treat her so I brought her home friday afternoon to say her goodbyes. Well, it's now saturday evening, and despite the fact she hasn't eaten (no water today either), she seems so comfortable and peaceful. Has anyone ever had a pet die (planned, not surprise) at home and had it go peacefully? I had a golden die at home a number of years ago, but she was fine one day and then we found her dead the next morning (14 years old). We have an emergency vet 20 minutes away that's open 24 hours a day if we need them but she really doesn't seem to be uncomfortable, just sleeping on the kitchen floor, opens her eyes when we pet her then falls back asleep. I think it would be lovely if she could pass away at home with family around her (she hates the vet and gets very nervous when we go) but I'm worried that all of a sudden she'll be in pain or struggle! Anyone?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the reason most people have a vet do it is because the dog is in pain or struggling in some way. It is a very personal decision how to do it. Have you looked to see if there is a home service, or a mobile vet you could call to come to your home? If there were you would have that option.

But I believe you will know if she is in pain or struggling with her condition, and you will make the right decision for her.

I'm so very sorry you are facing this time in her life, I wish you both peace and comfort for her passing.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

See if you can contact Lucysmum, her Lucy went very very peacefully at home in January..


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Euthanasia is a very personal thing. I am of the opinion with my animals that if they are losing the battle with life, the kind thing is euthanasia. I have witnessed the deaths of 2 adults in my life and both times wished that they could have "crossed the bridge" faster. If my pet is not eating which is a basic instinct, then I believe the pet is telling me "it's time." Dehydrating to death is very uncomfortable. It is easy to anthropomorphize our feelings and mistake the signs of losing the battle with being peaceful and comfortable. I have had to euthanize many of my beloved pets as well as those of clients and the kindest thing I believe is to let them go before they have suffered.


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

sally's mom, I normally agree with you, have always euthanized before, but she really does seem comfortable. I'm a nurse in long term care and am very familiar with the dying process, but clancy is still wagging her tail when spoken too, no twitching, moaning or restlessness, just woke up and went outside and peed without difficulty, then came back in and lay in front of the fire and fell asleep again. I'll be watching her closely, but I still think she may pass peacefully in her sleep. sweet old girl


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her heart, and yours. You both are in my prayers. Give your sweet ole girl an ear rub from the Dallas crew.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldens will always wag their tails even when in horrible pain.... our Charmer was going into shock his last morning and couldn't get up, and still pulled himself together to wag goodmorning to us. This was after suffering all night (shaking and restless, thirsting to death and unable to keep water down when he drank). 

I'm trying to say that it isn't best for the dogs to wait until last minute to have them put to sleep. The most peaceful way to go is always at the hand of the vet - and we've done it twice (the third died in his sleep after surgery). 

As far as having the vet come or taking your dog to the vet, that's a personal decision. I would prefer to have it done at the vet, because I'd always remember that last moment where it happened. I'd rather not have that constant reminder in my home.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We had our vet come to the house, for spencer, he gave the injection, to him on the couch, very peacefull, but so sad.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Euthanasia is a very personal thing. I am of the opinion with my animals that if they are losing the battle with life, the kind thing is euthanasia. I have witnessed the deaths of 2 adults in my life and both times wished that they could have "crossed the bridge" faster. If my pet is not eating which is a basic instinct, then I believe the pet is telling me "it's time." Dehydrating to death is very uncomfortable. It is easy to anthropomorphize our feelings and mistake the signs of losing the battle with being peaceful and comfortable. I have had to euthanize many of my beloved pets as well as those of clients and the kindest thing I believe is to let them go before they have suffered.


Great post. I really agree with this. There is a hush and dignity about ending the suffering of a beloved dog, especially one you held in your hands as a baby pup and watched over his/her entire life cycle. 

Could Clancy wear a Fentanyl patch just to be sure?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As i have said in other posts... my beloved Laney made her last car ride to the vet specialists on Friday, October 13th, 2006. She was going for an abdominal ultrasound and I had all her housemates in the car for moral support. Well, she jumped out of the minivan for the last time... her spleen instantly let go and I had to carry my barely conscious dog into the hospital. While everything was done to diagnose her and then euthanize her, the ONLY thing that still worked was her wag. So while I told her how much I loved her, she continued to wag thru the euthanasia process. Mind you she had never stopped eating, even with a nasty cancer inside her. Dogs will wag for us. They don't feel sorry for themselves. As they slowly die, they generally do not vocalize and moan and carry on. When they do not fell well, they stop eating(generally). As it was I was glad I brought my Laney's housemates, as it turned out I needed them for moral support on my sad ride home.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Our first Golden died quietly at home, sort of. She didn't have anything really wrong with her except arthritis. She had been having trouble getting around for about a year. We helped her stand using a towel sling. She always thumped her tail when she heard us coming and still was eating and glad to see us.

One day I went to get her up and her tail didn't thump. I called the vet to come and put her to sleep. She said she was nearly gone when she got there, it took only one injection rather than the standard two.

I did a lot of things wrong in dealing with her pain, but it was 20 years ago so I'm not sure a lot was known. If there had been a GRF, I KNOW I would have learned the options available.

I wouldn't let it go that long again. God Bless you as you make your decision. It's the hardest one of all.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Everybody's vet is different, but mine will give me a shot of Ace to keep handy when the end is nearing.
When I lsot my GR before Copper I had it handy and also gave him morphine during the night. It was a Saturday morning when I knew it time and DH took Chance to the vet for me - I wasn't strong enough for him. He didn't seem to be in pain, but I wish I had accepted the inevitable the day before in his case.

Copper was dx with cancer on Oct. 20, 2010 and his bladder just started flowing like a faucet 36 hours later. I still don't know why but I knew it was time and he was truly a happy boy scarfing down an Arby's sandwich on the table. His passing was the most peaceful I have ever seen. I don't know if he would have been in pain if I had waited, but he went just fine.

I wish it wasn't Clancy's time to go, but I sure hope it is as peaceful as my boy's was.:smooch:


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone, Clancy remains peacefully resting, but I have decided to take her in to the emergency vet. I'd like her to go as peacefully as possible!
Good old girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs and prayers as you help your sweet girl on her journey.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is such a good old girl.
You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. It is so very hard, but our last and most loving gift to them.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clancy*

God Bless you, I agree that Clancy will go as peacefully as possible with emergency vet.

When we lost our Smooch and she had the hacking cough and they took chest x-ray and vet said she only had 10% of her lung capacity he gave her propanol I believe it was before they administered the euthanasia to make sure she would not gasp for breath and it would be as peaceful as possible for Smooch and it was. My hubby and I laid on a air mattress with her and held her. God Bless you and Clancy!

They thought that our dear Smooch had one of three types of cancer or blastimycosis. I think it was hemangiosarcoma. Smooch was almost 12 years old.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope it goes well for you and Clancy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just want to say I'm sorry. It's so hard to let them go, but it is the kindest thing to relieve them from their pain.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

One of my biggest regrets in life is not letting Carmella go sooner. We had a vet come to our house, but by the time she got there Carmella had been struggling for hours and died just about when the vet inserted the needle (sorry if this is TMI). It was horrible. The vet assured us that she was probably too far gone to really have felt any pain, but still.

I am so sorry you're faced with this decision but I believe you have made the right one. The kindest, greatest gift we can give our canine companions is the gift of a peaceful, dignified passing. We will be thinking of you and Clancy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Clancy*

Holding you and Clancy in my prayers.


----------

